# 265 fps?



## spdcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

Here's the specs

169000 yr old Matthews solo cam ultra light
70lbs pull
29in draw length
Shooting 363 gr. approximate

Is 265 good enough for my elk hunt?


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know about Elk yet, but I upped my arrow weight from 383 to 403 just for whitetail penatration, and my old bow shot 286 fps, now bow is north of 300. Just my opinion, I would up the weight of the arrow and not be as concerned about the speed.


----------



## Sid13 (Sep 8, 2006)

i would opt for a much heavier arrow. i like to be in the 400gr. range for whitetail. more kinetic energy with the heavier arrows


----------



## swampboy (Jul 17, 2009)

Step up arrow weight to 400- 450, you will still have plenty of speed,more penetration, and you're bow will be quieter. You might not even have to move sight pins, I went from a 389 gr. ICS 400 28" to a 411gr. ICS 340 28" @ 60lb. On all my mathews bows and sight pins were dead on, and bows shot smoother and quieter.


----------



## spdcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok, my gut was right then. I'll look into a 400ish arrow, i just had my bow tuned and upper to 70lbs, so my pins aren't accurate yet anyways. Might as well stir up the pot more!


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

spdcrazy
I don't know what kind of arrows you are shooting, but if you shoot Gold tip or X-Weaves ID size shafts, you can get Gold Tip weight combos that screw into the back side of your front insert from the nock end. I do this and have 20 rgrains in mine right now. It's a lot cheaper than broadheads and you can stack them to get the weight you want. They sell them in 10/20/ & 50 grain sizes. Mountain archery or Little Jons sells them, maybe others. They are a little hard to find on Little Jons site, but they are there.


----------



## spdcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes I'm shooting gold tip 5575s. how do these weights affect the balance?


----------



## spdcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok I had six arrows built. Was supposed to weigh in at 430. But some how ended up at 478. Thinking its a bit heavy. Did gain about two in of penetration. Bout two inches low at twenty Yrds. Not sure bout speed tho.


----------



## MulieMadness (Apr 27, 2011)

I entered your info in a calculator. u will be around 230fps with your 478grn with 57 KE (same amount of KE with your 363grn) but now you have the momentum to push the arrow threw that elk.


----------



## spdcrazy (Jul 6, 2011)

Ok. so Aa long as I'm happy with trajectory I'm good!

by the way I'm shooting fmj's.


----------

